# Toshiba E-studio 350/Windows 7



## Dante Tier (Aug 28, 2009)

Greetings,

My boss just bought a new computer with Windows 7. I have it hooked up to the network, and that works fine. I can visually see the printers on the network, but I cannot connect to them. Of Highest priority is the Toshiba E-Studio 350, which is our workhorse. That I can also see on the network, even to the point where I can go into the printer and see the files that we have scanned. I cannot, however, get them to connect so we can print. 

I downloaded the latest drivers and installed them, but it hasn't worked. when I try to add it as a printer, it gives me error code 0x0000057. I have tried an internet search, and can't find out what that means.

Any help would be appreciated. 

Kasey


----------



## Dante Tier (Aug 28, 2009)

nevermind  I got it.


----------



## td helder (Sep 16, 2010)

use the drivers for the e-studio 352 
http://copiers.toshiba.com/usa/home.html
support and drivers
bw copier
e-studio 352


----------

